# Tiger I vs M4 Sherman Diorama



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

*Tiger I vs M4 Sherman Diorama*
Italeri 1:35 models, Masters6-level. Vote on *CMON*.
*Post on MadFly-Art*.
*Post on Facebook*.
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky

















































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Even with surprise factor, that sherman crew might want to run away...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The paint jobs are brilliant, although it all looks far too "clean" for me


----------

